# 135G 72" Light questions



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

After looking into some lighting, It seems to be hard to find 72" bulbs...

OR im slow


I have a budget of around 1200$ for the lights WHat would all of you guys buy?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chromey said:


> After looking into some lighting, It seems to be hard to find 72" bulbs...
> 
> OR im slow
> 
> I have a budget of around 1200$ for the lights WHat would all of you guys buy?


what do you like to keep in there ?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Do some research on this unit. I've seen it (smaller model) on a couple of tanks and looks great.

IceCap 72" Reef Illuminations
3 x 250W Metal Halide, T5 & LED Aquarium Light Fixture


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

As Big Ray mentioned you need to decide or state what you are going to be keeping. That said, your probably looking in the wrong place - this is far to hardcore for Big Al. Chances are your going to be looking at HOT5s, halide or a combination of the two.

I know a few people that have been very happy with Catalina Aquarium lights. They have a few 1800 mm HOT5 pendant lights that range from 300 - 1300 USD depending on the wattage.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

It will be Fish and Reef/corals, SOrry if im not up on term yet, Still learning.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chromey said:


> It will be Fish and Reef/corals, SOrry if im not up on term yet, Still learning.


okay let me give you a overall thing. 
there are t5s, PCs, and MH
t5 : good light, no heat.
MH : ALOT of light, alot of HEAT.
PC : meh ... .

fish dont require lighting, the lighting is mostly there for you to be able to see the fish. so if Fish only, you wont need that much light. so maybe like 2 T5.

soft corals and LPS require light, bit not alot.

SPS corals (hard corals) reQuire ALOT of lighting, like 6-8 T5 HO.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WHat would i need to have both

SPS and LPS.

WOuld a 6-8 bulb T5HO set up do the trick for both?

ALso The question about the 72" fixture... Anyone?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chromey said:


> WHat would i need to have both
> 
> SPS and LPS.
> 
> ...


yap, 6-8 bulb should allow you to keep everything almost.

72" fixtures are hard to find. you can either go with 2 36" fixtures,
or you can go with 1 60" fixture hung at the middle of the tank, and have corals only in that 60" .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm those might be a issue, I was plaining on a left and Right land scape, with the middle open for swiming.


I can find the fixture, The Bulbs seem to be a pain in the ()()


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Hmm those might be a issue, I was plaining on a left and Right land scape, with the middle open for swiming.
> 
> I can find the fixture, The Bulbs seem to be a pain in the ()()


SEAUMARINE has the bulbs, any link for fixtures ?

T5HO I mean.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

this is the light im thinking about
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18364/si1383320/cl0/coralifeaqualightpro72hqi


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

This one LOOKS sweet, But the price might be hard to swing

http://www.aquacave.com/icecap-72-r...ide-t5--brled-aquarium-lght-fixture-2927.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Once you are into the 60"-72" range, it's going to be an investment and well worth it if you've done your homework .

*HQI+PC/T5HO combo*

The CoraLife unit has PC actinics will last ~6-8months as the cooling system isn't that great and @~4x$65-100...upkeep is expensive, just for actinics and annual 3x$85-120 for HQI's...in 1 years you will have paid (top $figure, low time frame) $1160 just on bulbs to maintain lumen output.

IceCap, annual bulb changes is $480/year (4xT5HO @~$30ea, LEDs, supposed to last awhile no not included in the calculations)

Comparing the two units, the extra you pay will save you $680 in the first year. Something to think about.

*T5HO*

AquaActinics: has the 72" Constellation (14x39xT5HO) is a great unit but they kinda have dropped off the face of the Earth. Fans have a bit of a hum to them if noise is an issue. Legs are optional. The 6+ Constellation units (72" and 48") that I have bought 4 years ago are still running strong and no problems...knock on wood. On a client's 36" deep, it grows LPS like there is no tomorrow. ~$420 every 12-18 months for bulb replacement.

ATI/Sfiligoi: unfortunately you have to hang them. ATI's have better PAR (reflector material and design) If you are in the process of the build, you might consider building a pair of hanging arm secured to the back of the stand if hanging from the ceiling is an issue.

Going with a 60" unit, if hung ~4" off the top, the light will bleed out the 6" of both ends. Get the 8bulb (min) unit if it's the route you want to go. ~$320 every 12-18 months for bulb replacement.

The better branded lighting units may hit the pocket book hard at first but it pays for itself not only in bulb replacement but in the design of reflectors and a SEXIER looking appearance.

JM2C/E/HTH


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im just starting my drawing for construction. 

This is going into a wall in the basement.

Hanging Lights is a option that i can use.

So out of all the great advice I got, Spend the extra$, Get a 60" of a better name?

DId i miss anything?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, just the cost in bulb replacement alone will make up for the extra $$$ spent in the first year and compared to HQI/T5HO, even more $$$ in bulb replacement costs and hydro use for relative light emission of the light units .

You mentioned you want some SPS...here is where you have to envision your system. Going w/8bulb (lamp) units, ATI SunPower (SP) makes the max 8lamp units. Anything more, you will have to go with the PowerModule PM) line or the Sfiligoi Galaxy T5's.

Just to give you some costs:
8 Lamp units (no bulbs*/with bulbs)
ATI SP $620/$730 USD (ReefGeek)
ATI PM $1070/1210 USD (ReefGeek)
Sfiligoi $1395 USD* (Aquatics Elite)

10Lamp
ATI PM $1300/1470 USD

12Lamp
Sfiligoi $1795 USD*

Knowing those relative costs (don't forget shipping, customs, duties, HST, etc), how dominant of an SPS system do you envision? The more SPS, the higher bulb number.

Going T5s you can change *A* bulb to suit the color to your eye/coral color enhancement @~35-40/bulb. With HQI, you have to change *all 3* bulbs @~$85-120ea.

Just more for you to think about but better you know now and spend once .

Also, for in-wall builds, heat will be an issue. Though T5HO's don't give off as much heat, you will still need to vent the canopy area.

Even more for you to think about...sorry...LOL


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Venting is not an issue. The fish room is another 10X10 room.

I was think along the lines of 80/20 split LPS/SPS

I like the look of Both, But i am a bigginer so i dont wanna bite off to much from the start.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

So there is a "fishroom" behind the wall...LUCKY DUCK!!!

Let's go with giving you the best of both. I suggest the 10lamp ATI PowerModule. Though it's going to be bright, you can diffuse it by raising the light to 6" and with bulb selection. This will give you the ability to go all SPS in future by lowering the light down to 2-4" and still have enough end "light bleed" to cover 72".

Since you have the space, the cost difference b/w a 135gal (72"x18" 24") and a 180gal (72"x24"x24") is a few hundred $$$. Believe you me, the extra 6" (back to front) makes a difference when you plan the aquascape.

EDIT: Forgot you already have the 135...my bad


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought it here for 150$... I couldnt pass up the deal.

My Only issue is its not drilled, And i dont know if its tempered, Neither does the other owner.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Most new, undrilled aquariums these days of that size, only the bottom is tempered and very rarely the sides.

If you have a "hardcore" photographer/fisherman friend, ask to borrow a polarized lens/glasses. Look across the pane so you can see a reflected image from across the room. If the image is significantly wavy/distorted, the sides are tempered.

HTH


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Well i ended up buying a CPR Overflow box

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/continuous-siphon-overflow-p-1456.html

I hope it does the trick


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't forget the AquaLifter pump (ALP) and order a few replacement diaphragm kits .


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

wtac said:


> IMHO, just the cost in bulb replacement alone will make up for the extra $$$ spent in the first year and compared to HQI/T5HO, even more $$$ in bulb replacement costs and hydro use for relative light emission of the light units .
> 
> You mentioned you want some SPS...here is where you have to envision your system. Going w/8bulb (lamp) units, ATI SunPower (SP) makes the max 8lamp units. Anything more, you will have to go with the PowerModule PM) line or the Sfiligoi Galaxy T5's.
> 
> ...


hey, sorry but is there a 8 bulbs sunpower ??? 8x80W ? any links ? I cant find it :S thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Got the pump But what diaphragm kits ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Big Ray said:


> hey, sorry but is there a 8 bulbs sunpower ??? 8x80W ? any links ? I cant find it :S thanks


Whoops...my bad, no 8bulb SP...need more sleep...LOL!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Chromey said:


> Got the pump But what diaphragm kits ?


AW-20 Kit

SW will harden the rubber and will last 6-18months, IME. Not many LFS have them regularly in stock so better stockpile a few just incase, especially for helping to purge the O/F of air .

I recommend is let the end of the hose that spits the water out drip into the tank in a conspicuous place so "at a glance", you know that it's working. Put a check valve on that line too so if it does fail, air doesn't back siphon.

Another brain fart...the max is the 8 bulb unit as it's 17.5" wide.

HTH


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

wtac said:


> Whoops...my bad, no 8bulb SP...need more sleep...LOL!


well in UK they have them, 8 bulb SP !!! still looking to find one around here lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Big Ray said:


> well in UK they have them, 8 bulb SP !!! still looking to find one around here lol


There's quite a bit of stock per se in the North American market...have to wait a few more months to make it worthwhile to ship a container of ATI products over. You can always get a 120-220v 60 -50Hz transformer


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess ill see when the OF comes in, Cause i cant picture where the diaphragm goes.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The diaphragm is a little rubber cup inside the AquaLifter...like diaphragms in air pumps.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

got it.

I Cant find them So ill order some from Big als


----------

